# Any Thoughts or reviews Bolivar Petit Corona



## Deemancpa (Nov 28, 2009)

Here's a power stick. Any comments? Gonna smoke it and provide a quick review later.


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

Im def curious to know A how it is and B how it compares to the royal corona


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

My favorite PC. Actually my favorite 30 minute CC. I've only been into CCs about 6-8 months and this is the first cigar that I have reordered. Since they arrive pretty fresh, I'll keep a box in the cabinet and a box in the cooler.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

This is a great smoke like Jeff stated --great if your time is limited!


----------



## Deemancpa (Nov 28, 2009)

OK. Here's my review:

Box code Feb 08. Very good draw and excellent construction(semi box pressed), very close to perfection I would say. Well balanced typical Bolivar taste. 


First Third: It started off med.with a cocoa and nutty taste with a bit of black pepper. (I was waiting for some sort of explosion) 

Second Third: It got leathery and creamy in the second half the strength start to amp up a little. You can't rush this cigar, I had to allow it to rest more than any other cigar between draws.

Last Third: Power is on full tilt! strong but with a good flavor.

The spicy, leathery, woodsy, and chocolatey flavors are all in abundance. 

Don't let this little cigar deceive you, it is strong with lots of flavor. I would not recommend this to the novice smoker. 

I've had the boli Corona and the Belic Fino. I would say strength goes to Belicoso Fino, then this Petit Corona, then Royal Corona. Seems to me that small ring gauges in cc are powerful. Monte#4 is a bit more refined with with a bit less strength


Dee


----------



## muellator (Jul 31, 2009)

I liked it, def one of the stronger cigars I've had


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

I had a box about 2 years ago. I smoked em too soon. They were good, but even better a year later. By that time I was down to 6 of them. I now have about 3 and am stingily aging them until hell freezes over


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I really like them

They are in the

Party Short
Rascc
PLPC
BPC
roataion :dude:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

My favorite PC as well. Love em!


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm fairly certain the Bolivar I had was a Petit Corona and I loved it. I think the RASCC edged it out just a tiny bit for me though.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

An hour of bliss. That is all.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

For those that also regualry smoke the BPC and PLPC, assuming a general undstanding of each marca, are they similar in strength? I LOVE the BPC but have heard the PLPC is a strong kicker of a PC.

Sorry to threadjack. Love the Boli PC, have a cab, have to dig into them more often :dude:


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

audio1der said:


> For those that also regualry smoke the BPC and PLPC, assuming a general undstanding of each marca, are they similar in strength? I LOVE the BPC but have heard the PLPC is a strong kicker of a PC.
> 
> Sorry to threadjack. Love the Boli PC, have a cab, have to dig into them more often :dude:


nope...boli pc is atronger by about 1 incriment out of 5 for similar years...example would be plpc's from '02 are about a 3/5 in the strength department and the '02 boli pc's about 4/5.
flavour is also similar for the same years-plpc 3.5/5 and boli pc 4/5.

apon aging a decade...plpc's develop a sweet almost sugary aftertaste and 3.5/5 strength...boli pc's develop into bitter chocolate and strength that could kill.

i dont know about others but i crave chocolate after smoking one of my beloved boli pc's.

derrek


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

dvickery said:


> nope...boli pc is atronger by about 1 incriment out of 5 for similar years...example would be plpc's from '02 are about a 3/5 in the strength department and the '02 boli pc's about 4/5.
> flavour is also similar for the same years-plpc 3.5/5 and boli pc 4/5.
> 
> apon aging a decade...plpc's develop a sweet almost sugary aftertaste and 3.5/5 strength...boli pc's develop into bitter chocolate and strength that could kill.
> ...


That is how I would categorize the PLPC....Sweet/Caramel
I have never had an aged Boli pc, but I think the RASCC has the essence of chocolate...if that makes sense...


----------



## LARAIDER (Sep 1, 2007)

I got a box from Apr 06 and they remind me, taste wise, of the Opus X Power Ranger, they are both creamy, white choclatey, with a hint of nutmeg and raisins and unassumingly strong.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

It's a powerhouse!


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm enjoying one now. Of the Limitada 2009 variety.

Draw is a bit tight. Will report back on a bit


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Well I finished her. She was a short smoke. I was disappointed in this, in that the draw was extremely tight.

Good flavor, some coffee notes, and nuts, as well as nice floral aroma... the aroma was lighter than the Belicosos Finos.

I hope this stick was a fluke and the rest of the box has a better draw.

Q


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Qball said:


> I'm enjoying one now. Of the Limitada 2009 variety.
> 
> Draw is a bit tight. Will report back on a bit


You mean the Petite Belicoso, not the Petite Corona.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Snake Hips said:


> You mean the Petite Belicoso, not the Petite Corona.


Doh! Yeah you are right. Sorry


----------

